# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Best way to upgrade my old 'rolled edge' pebble crete pool surrounds?

## drrdodger

We would like to upgrade our pool surrounds after moving our pump and replumbing the pool.  
So far we know we want the following:  
to have the pool surrounds level with the coping (no step off)
glass (frameless or semi frameless) fence along the border facing the house.
redo gazebo in the same spot but with decking floor.
What we don't know is whether to do:  
honed concrete and throw a whole new slab that comes level with the existing pebblecrete coping? or
pave the surrounds either up to the existing cope or try and put a new coping tile over the existing pebbelcrete edge?
-the problem ➙ the pool is freeform and is by no means level and has multiple rock features to contend with.  
-what we don't want is to compromise the integrity of the pool by trying to mess with/redo the coping (because the pool is generally in very good condition)  
We just not sure what is possible with this type of edge/coping.  
We are more than happy to stick with the existing coping if we can find something that will complement it i.e. concrete/pavers etc.  
Any design advise would be most welcome!

----------

